#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Oil and Gas Companies & Jobs Recruitment Sites

## aliali

Check This Link for More than 100+ Oil Companies Web Sites



Oil and Gas Companies

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



For Jobs Recruitment

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Oil and Gas Companies & Jobs Recruitment Sites

----------


## zinokabyl

many thankx friend

----------


## aboosalma

thank you so much my friend

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

thank you very much dear friend

----------


## joe80

is there any company in Egypt?

----------


## 101043728

Thank you so much!!!!

----------


## ChrisSpencer

Good work here. I see you have a very popular thread. I will keep checking back.

----------


## patelashu_82

thanks very muck it is very important information

----------


## mirro

thank you

----------


## artstephen

Thank you

----------


## mirro

thanks

----------


## nael

Much appreciated

----------


## Chloe Taylor

Thanks a lot for sharing the information regarding the jobs in the sector of oil and gas.

See More: Oil and Gas Companies & Jobs Recruitment Sites

----------


## plokij

Hi,
.
There is a website as all-in-one job vacancies.
Make a visit to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
.
Regards

----------


## plokij

And check also this page for jobs, every day refreshing, every day new vacancies:
.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
.
PLOKIJ

----------


## seahawk.park

Good Day
The links my friend is  not working
Can you foward  via  email /  seahawk.park@gamail.com

----------

